# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Обновление платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.17.1851)

## alenochka__82

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь! Застряла при обновлении программы. Текущая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.105.45), для того, чтобы обновить её до нужной 3.0.106.101 обязательно нужно обновить платформу  с моей текущей 8.3.17.1851 на 8.3.19.1467. при обновлении  получила в конечном итоге сообщение "ошибка загрузки компоненты vrsbase: 126(0x0000007E): не найден указанный модуль" что делать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста кто-нибудь! Застряла при обновлении программы. Текущая версия конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая), редакция 3.0 (3.0.105.45), для того, чтобы обновить её до нужной 3.0.106.101 обязательно нужно обновить платформу  с моей текущей 8.3.17.1851 на 8.3.19.1467. при обновлении  получила в конечном итоге сообщение "ошибка загрузки компоненты vrsbase: 126(0x0000007E): не найден указанный модуль" что делать?


Версия платформы 8.3.17.1851 подходит для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.106.101. Вот цитата с сайта 1С:



> Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена для использования с версиями технологической платформы 1С:Предприятие 8 не ниже 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1741, 8.3.19.1467.

----------


## alenochka__82

Спасибо огромное! А ещё на прошлой неделе только с новой платформой можно было.

----------

